# So, can I get two 722s or not?



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

II had to jump through several hoops before I found a CSR willing to lease me two 722s for my setup but eventually found one who could do it.

I was told normally you can only lease one.

Just wanted to give a heads up for anyone else running into this.

Now let's see if I really do get two 722s next Monday


----------



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

I too had been told in the past few months that I could get two 722s or at the very least a 722 and 622. The promotions go and come like the weather, so like you when I pulled the trigger I was only allowed one 722 and a 612. I tried on 2 separate occasions, but got the same results, but thats not to say several calls want get you the right CSR.


----------



## gambit800 (Jun 8, 2008)

timhk said:


> I too had been told in the past few months that I could get two 722s or at the very least a 722 and 622. The promotions go and come like the weather, so like you when I pulled the trigger I was only allowed one 722 and a 612. I tried on 2 separate occasions, but got the same results, but thats not to say several calls want get you the right CSR.


wait. isn't the 722s with slingbox built in?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As a new customer, you can lease 2 722s, but you have to pay an up-front lease fee to upgrade the second receiver from a 222 to a 722. Normally, a 722 and a 222 are the most you get with no up-front lease fee.

And, no, the 722 does NOT have a sling-box built in. No such receiver (Sling-integrated) yet exists, but one may eventually become a reality.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm an existing customer, so DISH is quoting me a $125 fee (x2 = $250) to swap out my two SD boxes (a 4900 and 311) for two 722s.

I can then either sell my SD boxes myself (since I own both) or they'll issue me a whole $10 credit per SD box if I hand them over to the installer.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

kucharsk said:


> I'm an existing customer, so DISH is quoting me a $125 fee (x2 = $250) to swap out my two SD boxes (a 4900 and 311) for two 722s.
> 
> I can then either sell my SD boxes myself (since I own both) or they'll issue me a whole $10 credit per SD box if I hand them over to the installer.


Okay, that should be no problem. The new receivers will be leased and not owned, though. I'm sure you knew that already.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, it's just many CSRs I talked to told me there was no way I could lease a second 722.


----------



## melmsrt4 (Jul 17, 2007)

After the rebooting problem with my second 622 in less than a year, I asked that I get a second 722 or I would leave to Direct. They ended up charging me nothing and lowering my bill by $10 a month.


----------



## krholmberg (Jul 15, 2008)

I signed up for DishHD Absolute, locals, HBO, Showtime and Cincemax (1 cent) yesterday. I have two 1080p plasmas and a 1080p front projector. I'm getting two ViP722's and a ViP211 with no up front lease fee. I'm also getting $10 off per month for the first 12 months plus $39.99 off on the 1st, 10th and 20th months statements. So, I'll pay $29.99 for DishHD Absolute, $5.00 for locals, $5.98 for the second DVR, $22 for HBO and Showtime (total is $62.97 + tax per month). They are charging me an additional $10 per month for the two extra receivers, but I'm getting $240 in discounts so that negates that fee over the 24 month agreement. Then, last night, I found out about the new HD packaging starting 08/01/08. Hopefully they honor the terms I agreed to yesterday!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

krholmberg said:


> I signed up for DishHD Absolute, locals, HBO, Showtime and Cincemax (1 cent) yesterday. I have two 1080p plasmas and a 1080p front projector. I'm getting two ViP722's and a ViP211 with no up front lease fee. I'm also getting $10 off per month for the first 12 months plus $39.99 off on the 1st, 10th and 20th months statements. So, I'll pay $29.99 for DishHD Absolute, $5.00 for locals, $5.98 for the second DVR, $22 for HBO and Showtime (total is $62.97 + tax per month). They are charging me an additional $10 per month for the two extra receivers, but I'm getting $240 in discounts so that negates that fee over the 24 month agreement. Then, last night, I found out about the new HD packaging starting 08/01/08. Hopefully they honor the terms I agreed to yesterday!


2 722's and one 211 for free? Good job. I think they will honor you term at least until next Feb. on the prices. What did you have to do to get 2 722's for free?


----------



## krholmberg (Jul 15, 2008)

All I did was ask nicely. It sounds like I was lucky.


----------



## Bobham (Jan 26, 2008)

I got two 722s, but the installer had to put me on a plan with one 722 and one 622. Then, he said the 622 was being replaced with a 722 so he could install a second 722. Maybe he was blowing smoke, but I ended up with two 722s and am very very happy. I don't like to watch anything live anymore, so now I can record up to 6 shows simultaneously! My only problem is remembering which show is on which receiver!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

krholmberg said:


> All I did was ask nicely. It sounds like I was lucky.


I hope they do go ahead and give those to you, but, honestly, I would prepare for the installer to show up with a work order for ONE 722 and one 211. Dish CSRs are trained to think 722 = 2 TVs, so when you say "2 722s", they think "1 722 feeding 2 TVs."

Dish normally does not lease more receivers than those needed to support 4 TV outputs. Your order would support 5, and normally, even if the CSRs try to set up such an order, the system will automatically change it (probably by canceling one of the 722s).

I'll I'm saying is that you should be ready for the possibility that you were promised something that the CSR doesn't have the ability to deliver.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

For the record, when the installer showed up to install my 1000.2 and "two 722s" he really did have two 722s with him.

The only downside is for my $125 upgrade fee per box I got one *new* 722 and one refurb. 

I guess leasers can't be choosers


----------

